# Rockford end caps paint?



## Qken84 (Aug 25, 2011)

so i have a rockford 100a2 and the end caps have chip marks and such in then to where you can see the bare metal. i was thinking about repainting them. what kind of paint is the best match for rockfords oem paint? and what is rockfords oem paint? anyone know at all?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Go to the source, call Rockford


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I dont think they use paint. those models were powder coated.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

A light coat of bedliner spray


----------

